# Victron Inverter Install



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

mwpower has just turned up to install my new Victron inverter and power system. Seem very professional and the job is going nicely.

Will keep you posted as the day progresses. I can't wait to be able to plug in my 240V kit in the van. Just have to decide on wether to have the second 200AH battery installed now 

www.mwpower.co.uk who actually come to your how to do the install if you need it 

Cheers
Karl


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Its really coming on now, The man doing it is ultra tidy and every bit of wiring is in trunking or that plastic tube style conduit. The exposed cables are all the Arctic type in Blue. It is looking really good so far.

Nice Job Richard










Cheers
Karl


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry to throw cold water on your enthusiasm, but this looks like something installed in a battleship. Im sure the installation could have been carried out without any copex tubing showing. Is there not a cupboard where it could have been hidden?

I cant wait to see the finished item.

Again I apologize for my views


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

This is in the garage at the back of the Van out of sight. Its the best place for it I think. What you can't see in the picture is the 200AH AGM batteries and I don't want them at the bottom of my wardrobe lol

The job took a lot longer to finish than anticipated due to Hymers bad wiring methods and concealed termination. We started at 10am and finished at 8pm (ish).

Richards was not expecting to be so late and has a 2 1/2 hour trip back so I let him go and I will finish putting the panels back together tomorow. Once this is done I will take a few piccies and post them.

It is all working and is pretty impressive. I am extremely happy with the work Richard did and would highly recommend them to anyone needing any electrical work doing. I see now why Victron are rated as the best in the industry  

Cheers
Karl


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Karl 

it looks pukka to me, looking forward to the finished pics.. :wink:


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Its all done, just need to tidy the van up a bit and will take some more pictures.

I have tested it out and it is a fantastic bit of kit. Ran a hoover off it with the TV on and 1 computer and a laptop connected. 

All that is left is to connect the second battery and make the battery box.

One anomally that has cropped up is that the fridge seems to use less power on 240V than on 12V. On 12V it seems to run a lot more over an hour and the battery drain seems to be quite a bit higher. On 240V it seems to be running a lot less. As I have the full battery monitor installed I will do an experiment next week to see if this first impression is accurate and give details. Having said that when I am on site I use gas anyway lol.

Cheers
Karl


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Karl

Thats not an anomoly, they (electrolux/Dometic) have always been awful on 12v

Connecting a second battery doesnt sound good, after spending so much money at least get a new matched pair and dont ruin the set up by having mismatched batteries


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

GeorgeTelford said:


> Hi Karl
> Connecting a second battery doesnt sound good, after spending so much money at least get a new matched pair and dont ruin the set up by having mismatched batteries


Erm... They are a matched pair of 200AH Victron AGM's. I paid for 2 but only one got delivered. I have a choice between a refund for the second or getting it delivered and fitting it.

I am going to monitor my usage over this weekend at peterboro and see if I need the second. Fortunately I ordered the battery monitor as well so can see quite accurately what the usage will be 

Thats the reason I haven't constructed the box for it yet until I know how many batteries there is going to be.

Thanks for the warning though George.

Cheers
Karl


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Karl

Depending how long the one you have as been used for, it may not be a pair any more, if its literally with this latest set up/install, it will probably be OK.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

The first battery got turned on Thur morning, the second one will arrive tuesday.

Get some sleep George :wink: its 2 in the morning lol


----------

